# can hashi's be linked to cushing's??



## Karinp (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello. I was diagnosed with hashimoto's about a month or so ago and have been taking levothyroxin 50 mcg. I go back for labs in two weeks to see how i'm doing. I don't feel too different but feel like i have more energy. I'm wondering if i could possibly have cushings. I have a small fat deposit at the top of my back and my stomach is so big that i seriously could look six months pregnant if i don't suck it in. I'm very thin every where else. So my question is, is there a link between hashi's and cushings??? I see my endo in two weeks and what would you suggest they do? Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Karinp said:


> Hello. I was diagnosed with hashimoto's about a month or so ago and have been taking levothyroxin 50 mcg. I go back for labs in two weeks to see how i'm doing. I don't feel too different but feel like i have more energy. I'm wondering if i could possibly have cushings. I have a small fat deposit at the top of my back and my stomach is so big that i seriously could look six months pregnant if i don't suck it in. I'm very thin every where else. So my question is, is there a link between hashi's and cushings??? I see my endo in two weeks and what would you suggest they do? Thank you!!!!!!!!


I am not sure that there would be a direct link but the body is an amazing piece of work and if one thing tumbles, sometimes other things do as well.

You may also wish to get checked for diabetes as well as Cushings. I think at this point the symptoms could be interchangeable.

Here is hoping you don't have either one. But, something is causing what I call the Buddha Belly. Dowager's hump is actually quite large and one usually had a moon face and purple/blue striations (stretch marks on the abdomen.)


----------

